# Not sure if my 8 week puppy is eating enough?



## Deesal (May 17, 2012)

I got my Diesel baby when he turned 8 weeks old, that is just a few days ago, today is his 5th day. First few days he did not care for food much, I gave him all kinds of option to get him interested, like raw small pieces of meat, can food, yougurt, dry food, etc.. he did not care about dry food (wilderness puppy dry food), he only ate can food, and raw. but his stools started becoming runny so I stopped raw and limited the can food. Then I started giving him dry food as treats, and started liking it little bit, then I grided the dry food and mixed it with can food, he ate a little more.... Finally he is eating dry food, but not to a point I am happy, he will eat about 1 cup everyday, plus half can food can. He still looks skinny and boney too me. I am not sure if he is eating enough, or not. He is very energetic and always ready to play. but I can see his ribs sligtly. he was little more chunky on his first day then today. So not sure what I am doing wrong. Should I just give him can food and let him eat as much as he wants? He was 11.6lb when he came, and I dont know how much he weighs now. Also, he likes wilderness salmon adult food, and does not care about puppy food. Is it okay to food adult food to him? Should I limit play time with him, so he does not burn out too much fat? I play with him in the morning and in evening for 30mins to 1 hr. he plays fetch, chase with rope, come here, sit, etc.

I will try to post his pictures so you can get idea.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Has he been to the vet to rule out any health issues yet?


----------



## Deesal (May 17, 2012)

He is eating fine now! I think he just need some time to get adjusted. He has gained 12 pounds in 3 weeks now, so he is eating fine.  I was just new mom being overly worried.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Deesal said:


> He is eating fine now! I think he just need some time to get adjusted. He has gained 12 pounds in 3 weeks now, so he is eating fine.  I was just new mom being overly worried.


Great news!

We worry about every little thing when we first get our new puppy, thank goodness most of the time everything just works out fine!


----------



## Deesal (May 17, 2012)

Its funny how chubby and cute they look after their meal and few hours later they are skiny again (skiny to me because I can see the three layers, shoulder, tummy, and hind area). I wish I could eat like that and be skinny few hours later, lol!


----------

